# First one of the year



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, we got the first snow that stuck last night. Only about 1.5", but still enough to play in.

















Had to move the trailer to put the plow on 









And of course, the first time out for the season, I took out the stop sign in our drive way with the guy that plows the store next door watching.:realmad:


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, congrats on the first time out! Def bank on plowing when your not ready!:waving:


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet. Man i love white gold. Got out snow hear on sat. But gone by sun.


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

BORIS;649143 said:


> Sweet. Man i love white gold. Got out snow hear on sat. But gone by sun.


I hear ya there. Ours is still here surprisingly, and it's snowing again!!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks and pics of the fresh stuff are always welcome


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"only 1.5" lol ill take it


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

I want snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Where are you located? We had 3 inches this morning. Finally got to test out my new truck!! Yeah!! It is a beast.payup


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;649437 said:


> Where are you located? We had 3 inches this morning. Finally got to test out my new truck!! Yeah!! It is a beast.payup


I have one lot in Madison, and one just north of town.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

We got 4 inches this morn 
got to play with the new truck


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike W;649731 said:


> I have one lot in Madison, and one just north of town.


Oh, that's cool. How did everything go?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

truck plowed great so I keept my other guy in my one ton dump


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah i got clipped with that same storm.i would guess your are somewhere near the border? we got about 4-5 inches in portage


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;649817 said:


> Oh, that's cool. How did everything go?


Other than the stupid stop sign, every thing went OK. Couldn't push snow where I am supposed to because I still had stuff in my way, but it all worked out in the end... How'd it go for you?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike W;650518 said:


> Other than the stupid stop sign, every thing went OK. Couldn't push snow where I am supposed to because I still had stuff in my way, but it all worked out in the end... How'd it go for you?


I didn't even read that part about you hitting the stop sign! That does suck. Last year I backed into a ladies mailbox. She wasn't mad or anything. One of my workers who is a carpenter during the summer fixed it for her in the spring. Oh and it actually worked out good, because she hired me to do her plowing! lol

But everything went good on Monday, although the storm hit at a bad time. Some of my residentials had shoveled their own by the time I got there. And neither of my workers were available. Luckily (not really) my dad was laid off this past week, so he was able to help me out. But oh well. Now both of my workers are back in town and available to work. I'm all ready for Sunday. They are calling for 1-3" here. Are they calling for anything down by you?


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

1.5?? I'd break out the backpack blower for that...... 


I'm just jealous ..... I won't see any snow arond here until maybe mid-December..


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

1.5 is still nice, hopefully we get some snow these next weeks into december or i will be pissed


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;652884 said:


> Are they calling for anything down by you?


1-3" during the day and 1-2 at night. Guess I'm not going out saturday night!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike W;653243 said:


> 1-3" during the day and 1-2 at night. Guess I'm not going out saturday night!


Oh, so your going to be getting more snow than us! That's alright, I like the 2" storms the best. Watch out for those stop signs this time!! lol jk Good luck


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;653269 said:


> Oh, so your going to be getting more snow than us! That's alright, I like the 2" storms the best. Watch out for those stop signs this time!! lol jk Good luck


Lol!! Yeah, don't have to worry about it this time, I haven't got it put back up yet. Mabey this afternoon....


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

stillen;652895 said:


> 1.5?? I'd break out the backpack blower for that......
> 
> I'm just jealous ..... I won't see any snow arond here until maybe mid-December..


Yeah, if it was driveway's that's probly what I would have done, it was light enough, but there's about 2 acres at one spot and 1 acre at another, The plows a heck of a lot quicker, and warmer!!



Enzo;653037 said:


> 1.5 is still nice, hopefully we get some snow these next weeks into december or i will be pissed


Hopefully you have everything ready, because if it was like this storm, there wasn't much warning!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

*naked snow dance time*

Ok, I'm about to do a naked snow dance in my street..... here is a list of my bad luck...

sep 2003 bought new snowmobile, didnt snow until late january 04

november 2005 I bought a new snow blower, didn't need it until Dec of 05

november 2006 i bought a new snowmobile, didn't snow until January 07

aug 2008 bought truck with plow, no snow yet....

like i said, naked snow dance time.... if you want a show, i live in Leominster MASS..


----------



## sealer700 (Nov 15, 2008)

Im not bragging, but i live in northern Michigan and I have plowed my accounts 5 times already. Getting an early start, I now just hope they all pay before x-mas


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*WI guy too...*



Mike W;653243 said:


> 1-3" during the day and 1-2 at night. Guess I'm not going out saturday night!


Me either....I'm plowing in Madison, Oregon, Evansville areas.....sounds like we might get enough to keep us both busy....those sneaky signs do just jump out into the road though....



Brant'sLawnCare;653269 said:


> Oh, so your going to be getting more snow than us! That's alright, I like the 2" storms the best. Watch out for those stop signs this time!! lol jk Good luck


Hey, didn't you get to keep most of that last storm, anyway? :realmad: j/k....Me and Mike will let you know how much we got....lol....


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Humvee27;654310 said:


> Me either....I'm plowing in Madison, Oregon, Evansville areas.....sounds like we might get enough to keep us both busy....those sneaky signs do just jump out into the road though....
> 
> Hey, didn't you get to keep most of that last storm, anyway? :realmad: j/k....Me and Mike will let you know how much we got....lol....


Yeah, so they dropped the snow to MABEY 1-2". :realmad: 
The sign was in a parking lot. Where one of our driveway's comes out on the side of the building, there's a big bushy tree there and you can't see the lot if there's any cars coming, so we put a stop sign there.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Humvee27;654310 said:


> Me either....I'm plowing in Madison, Oregon, Evansville areas.....sounds like we might get enough to keep us both busy....those sneaky signs do just jump out into the road though....
> 
> Hey, didn't you get to keep most of that last storm, anyway? j/k....Me and Mike will let you know how much we got....lol....


Haha... Yeah, I guess I did. lol. Now I'm not sure how much we are supposed to get. One source said 1"-2" another said 2"-4" and another said 3"-6"! So I don't know what to expect. But I just hope this storm hits at a better time than the last one. It was hard to get everything done at a reasonable time.

Well anyways, good luck to you and Mike. I hope everything goes well for you guys. payuppayuppayup Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*missed us....*

Well, it looks like today and tonight instead of last night. It would have worked better for me to be out plowing this morning but not in the books. Brant, looks like your gonna get dumped on today though....good luck with that. I saw possibly 6 to 10 on the weather channel forecast for around Milwaukee...just hope it drops by midnight up here...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Your suppose to have the plow on and ready. Then again, is seems like every time you have things ready, nothing ever happens. LOL


----------



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

Seems to be a slow mover. They forcast 1/2" for Central Illinois. It has gradually went up. Depending on who you look at as of now its 1-2 (NOAA), 3-4 Weather.com and 3-6 AccuWeather

Just started sticking around an hour ago and theres a good 1/2" on the street and drives. Cant wait to get the toy out and start plowing


----------

